# Pink bow options



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

im not a woman but did just recently buy the wife a bow heres the bow she got http://missionarchery.com/Venture-bow.asp she loves it she shot the passion an vicxen an pickd this bow over both


----------



## snoitcelfer (Dec 7, 2010)

The Diamond Razo Edge comes with a pink camo option and comes as a package at around $326.... it is a great bow that has a large DW adjustment (30-60lbs) and DL options. 


Parker (sidekick - LOVE the pink camo that come on this bow since it is rather subtle) and PSE (chaos) both have pink "begginer" bows that you can grow in to.

You can always go with a black bow and get pink sling, strings and accessories to go with it.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Have her check out the Hoyt Kobalt.. I believe you can get it in pink. I'm 5'5" and hunted with a kobalt for a few years, excellent bow. I think in 2011 the name changed to Ruckus, but it's basically the same bow. Also if she shoots the Vicxen and falls in love with it, I think you can get them for under $800 nowdays in the classifieds here on AT.


----------



## kitkat2607 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bear also makes a pink bow. I am pretty girlie too and like alot of my stuff pink but when it came to buying a bow I just didn't like the pink ones so I would have her actually look at one before buying it. I did however get a pink release which seems to be just enough pink.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

New Breed can do custom colors, anything you want.


----------



## Shiloh13 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mathews Ignition ($329) or Passion ($869) in their Electric Pink. Nice shooters and _very_ pink!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I would not recommend the smaller Bear Bows. I know that sounds crazy coming from someone who shoots a Bear Bow. However I shoot the Bear Attack. I shot my fiance's daughters Homewrecker which is the new Bow out for Women. I was not impressed at all. I hated the way it shot. Bear has come a heck of a long way for the big boy or in my case should say big girl bow's, but I would give em sometime to do some more tweaking on the ones designed for lower poundage shooters.


----------



## som2224 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, I wont be harsh but totally excited for you both! I just bought a pink chaos 40/50 by PSE and it is awesome. If you dont purchase a pink bow you could always opt for another color and have the strings custome made pink (around 50$), and add all the bells and whistles in pink. That option is pretty cute and girly also. 
I am 5' 5" and I have mine set at a 45 pound draw. I like that setting because it allows me to shoot for a couple of hours before I get super tired. I can also hunt with it at 45pounds. I bought my PSE off ebay for around 330 and that included everything except quiver, bows, and release. The ebay store that I purchased it from is called Archery Elements and the customer service cant be beat. She should go to an archery store and see what she is comfortable pulling back. Most women shoot around 30-50 pounds. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## my.newobsession (Apr 13, 2011)

z28melissa said:


> Have her check out the Hoyt Kobalt.. I believe you can get it in pink. I'm 5'5" and hunted with a kobalt for a few years, excellent bow. I think in 2011 the name changed to Ruckus, but it's basically the same bow. Also if she shoots the Vicxen and falls in love with it, I think you can get them for under $800 nowdays in the classifieds here on AT.


The pro shop we go to had a Hoyt Ruckus! Totally sweet pink bow! My daughter fell in love with it but its def too much bow for her yet. But the guy said they were really well priced and a great bow. Good Luck!!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/...m archery bows hunting/deercamerapics2899.jpg

There is mine- It is a Mission X3 and My boyfriend had it dipped for me by h2o imaging. They are a sponsor here on archerytalk.


----------



## halfpocket (Jul 15, 2010)

I just got the Parker Sidekick Extreme in Pink G2. It's awesome. Just enough pink to keep the guys from grabbing the bow, but not overly pink. All depends how pink she wants her bow. Parker has a package deal for the Sidekick Extreme is under $400 to start and has room to grow/advance. Not a bad bow to start with. I have a very short draw length (21") so a lot of the womens bows are too long for me.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

z28melissa said:


> Have her check out the Hoyt Kobalt.. I believe you can get it in pink. I'm 5'5" and hunted with a kobalt for a few years, excellent bow. I think in 2011 the name changed to Ruckus, but it's basically the same bow. Also if she shoots the Vicxen and falls in love with it, I think you can get them for under $800 nowdays in the classifieds here on AT.


Wow, my daughter got her Hoyt Vixcen for under $600 here brand new at the bow shop, are they really going for $800.00 to $1,000.00 other places?


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I've seen the pink PSE Chaos. But most bow you can get custom colors.


----------



## Jesse Jaymes (Apr 18, 2011)

Funny a few mentioned the Hoyt Ruckus.....My son got the 1st bow. He got the Ruckus for his 11th birthday. That was just 2 weeks ago. I didn't know it was available in pink. But it seems very adjustable re: draw length and weight. His is at it's lowest at 23lbs now and states a 45lb max.

Thanks for the great replies. Was just easier than trying to look up EVERY manufacturer and look for pink options.

Was there any experience with the G5 bow(s) or Torch? I really didn't want to get her a "kids" bow, and the Torch at $399 I think is a step up from a youth bow.


----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)

pretty much ANY bow you get can be dipped pink. Don't know where you are but look around if you find something you want to buy and it's not pink look into getting it dipped.


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

If you dont find the right bow that she wants in pink you can always do pink accessories!!!!


----------



## OR Archer1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hoyt Ruckus is a nice bow for women and its available in pink. Price is very inexpensive too.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

kitkat2607 said:


> Bear also makes a pink bow. I am pretty girlie too and like alot of my stuff pink but when it came to buying a bow I just didn't like the pink ones so I would have her actually look at one before buying it. I did however get a pink release which seems to be just enough pink.


Bear Apprentice is the name of the model mentioned above. Too bad they are only made in right handed model. For $260, it comes as complete and ready-to-shoot package (minus arrows). It is a great bow, another coach in our club bought one for her daughter (not to mention a few of her student archers) and can't stop raving about it.

Alpine makes three quality pink ladies bows, Blush, Lil Guff, and Ruckus, for unbelievable prices. I have seen only two models used by my students so far (Blush and Ruckus), and come to understand that the only thing cheap about these bows are the prices. 

Hoyt Rukus and Athens Accomplice are also made in pink, but I am told these are special order items.


----------

